# size of bushings



## drmango (Mar 3, 2005)

ok so i have a r32 skyline and im having a pretty fin time finding some upper control arm bushings for her. no1 carrys them alone. they only sell complete upper control arms. im trying to find a compatible bushing off of another car. so my question is if any1 knows what the diameter is on a 300z upper control arm bushing. mabey a diagram of the front supension on a 300z with diamerters or sumthing. 

ive called nissan and they cant seem to find their own ass with a spotlight shining on it. any help would be awsome. thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Energy Suspension carries bushings for the Z, so you may try to contact them. you'll have to give them dimensions and see if they can match them to something they already have, but they won't hand out dimensions or any other "proprietary information" to you.. been there, done that. they're assholes about handing out information.

you may also try to find a McQuay-Norris catalog.. many of their catalogs list OE-replacement bushings for all kinds of cars and will have dimensions on a lot of them.


If energy suspeison won't help you, give suspension.com a try.. they sell the entire Energy line (at good prices too!), and they may be willing to help you out.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

drmango said:


> no1 carrys them alone. they only sell complete upper control arms.


This is standard Nissan practice. It's cheaper for them to build and service cars this way. They make no accommodations for the shade tree mechanic doing things on the cheap.


----------

